# Ribbon Shaped Stools and IBS, IS This Normal?



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone else have this? Almost every day, my stools come out completely flat, no roundness or girth to them. I hate these bowel movements because I never feel like I have completely emptied. I'm not worried that it is something serious though because I will have a girth movment every now and then.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi txYes most of the time that is how my BM are formed, like a ribbon. But fairly regulary I also have extremely loose/watery BM's.I'm still in the middle of all the tests and havent been formally diagnosed with IBS-D yet but they have ruled out Chrones disease so that is good news. They are also testing me right now for fibromyalgia.Ami


----------



## twocups (Jul 4, 2007)

Pencil type BM's mean spastic colon squezing out. That's what a dr. told me.


----------



## Nervous (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey,I've had the ribbon like or pencil thin stools before as well. It is normal with IBS. It's due to spasms in the colon, and the squeezing that causes the BM to come out this thin. Try to relax and not worry about it, it should pass, as mine did.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBSers (and well anyone, really) can have oddly shaped stools depending on how the colon is squeezing on it.Stool shape usually doesn't mean much in figuring out why you are sick.K.


----------

